# Passed PE Power Exam



## no_concentrate (Sep 16, 2021)

I am happy to share that I passed my PE Power Exam today. I was enrolled in Zach Stone, P.E. course. His Live classes along with online module really helped me to prepare for passing the PE exam. I am highly thankful to the Zach Stone, P.E and this board ( I used this board extensively for searching problems and their solutions along with people's valuable experience) without which it would n't be possible. I took 5 months to prepare for PE exam and I make sure that my concepts are clear. I did following practice exams: Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study , Engineering Pro Guides "Final Exam", Engineering Pro Guides "Final Exam", Cram for the Professional Engineer Electrical and Computer Power Exam Sample Test Volume I , II, III and IV. I make sure that I do every test at least 4-5 times (in a gap of few days to a week ) to make sure that I understand every problem and it's solution.
During test I felt Calm and prepared!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 16, 2021)

Congratulations @no_concentrate, good to know that you found this board and it was useful. Now to move on and figure out what to do with the rest of your working life. You are always welcome to stick around. There are several games here we play on an occasional basis or on a whenever you feel like basis and there are always new people coming on looking for advice or help on the exam.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 16, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## akyip (Sep 16, 2021)

Congratulations! You deserve to pat yourself on the back and take some time to relax after having taken this exam.


----------



## no_concentrate (Sep 16, 2021)

I thank you all wholeheartedly @akyip , @DuranDuran PE and @Dothracki PE without your previous discussions It would n't been possible to get it done through!
​


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 16, 2021)

no_concentrate said:


> I am happy to share that I passed my PE Power Exam today. I was enrolled in Zach Stone, P.E. course. His Live classes along with online module really helped me to prepare for passing the PE exam. I am highly thankful to the Zach Stone, P.E. . and this board


Congrats on passing the PE exam @no_concentrate !!! Thanks for being a member of our online class for the new CBT format of the Power PE Exam


----------



## COJeff (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice!


----------

